# Sharp Broken Whisker



## Midnight12

This my be a strange question. My dog appears to have broken a whisker on her muzzle. It is very sharp and feels like, I am getting poked by sticker every time I come in contact with it. My grandson got poked by it tonight and was saying how hurt. So my question is, if I cute it a little shorter would it then grow out softer, or do we just have to wait for it to grow?


----------



## Mary Beth

I would wait as it will grow out in a week or so according to this article Does the Cutting of a Dog's Whiskers Change Their Behavior? | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy


----------



## Midnight12

Thanks for the information, I have heard not to trim them, but being only one was broke. I guess it would just be better to hope it grows fast.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I shave my Cresteds faces all the time - removing their whiskers - and it makes no difference to them.

And they, in turn, chew the whiskers off of my boy Mauser's face!!

Also - makes no difference to him.

I suggest you pluck that whisker.


----------



## Mary Beth

I wouldn't pluck it - that can cause bleeding and pain according to this article Dog Whiskers


----------

